# Sirius - 6/12/15



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Everyone cross your fingers for us, tomorrow is the big day.

Siri is getting on a trailer at day break and heading from Maine to Oregon.

It's been a long wait, I bought her at 2 weeks old and now she's 5 months old.

Saying a little prayer for a happy and healthy filly when she gets here.

Meet my girl.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

So day two of travel...checked with the shipping company nd both foals are eating well, drinking, and because they came from the same farm they are able to share a stall at the layover barn. They'll be on their way for two more full days of travel. I'm expecting delivery late on Wednesday. So far so good!


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Day three of travel....Shipping company says she'll be here at 6:00 am in the morning!!!! WOoHooo...uneventful journey so far...everyone is doing great. Expecting a happy and healthy girl! Will post pix tomorrow!


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Exciting! Looking forward to pics!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

She's gorgeous, hope she arrives safe and sound, tell me about her, what is your plan for her, need more pics and many many more details


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

She's here, she's here!


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Dressage is in her future! She's 5-1/2 months old. Has some fancy parents. Really looking forward to spending alot of time with her. So fun...like Christmas and a birthday all rolled up into one. Great day.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Day 4 brings all day outside in the round pen. He have a teeny bump in the road, in that one of the mares she is supposed to share a pasture with is a bit too much on the grumpy side. She did feel comfortable enough to lay down during the day. Looking forward to another uneventful day. Yay...so far so good.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Day 5 doing great.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Pix didn't attach.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

4 posts since she came home and two measely pics TWO!

Must do better....

ETA.....OK I forgive you :rofl:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

:riding::riding:

Look at that sweet, soft, LOVELY eye! She's a beaut! MUST have more pix!


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

*Happy Birthday Siri !*

Today is her 6 month birthday. So happy to have her.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

She's lovely!


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

So now at 7-1/2 months I'm torn. I've been told (by a trainer I sought out) that Siri should be outside with other foals....there aren't really many breeding facilities around me that would accept a random baby who they don't know to be added to their herd.

My plan has always been to bring her home to the farm we just bought....but we are building fencing right now and the barn excavator says he doesn't want to start for a couple of months due to the weather.....so...what to do....leave her at the barn where we are boarding now (where she has way too much stall time) or obsess about her not being out more. It's been so rainy here in Oregon...I've been worried about the older horses chasing her and having her fall and injure herself.....please share your thoughts....

Am I doing her irreparable harm by spending a couple more months with a few hours a day of turnout in a good sized arena with decent footing to avoid injury....


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

I understand your dilemma, having dealt with babies. We used to turn our babies out together but if there were no other babies they'd go out with a single adult who got along with the babies. I'm also for letting babies be babies and play but I've also lived in Oregon and know how it can be.

Is there anywhere else you might be able to take her?


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

There are lots of horses at the barn where we are, so it's not like she's not around other horses...she just doesn't get face time with them...she's always separated from them. She is quite bossy and wants to be the herd leader...makes me nervous to let her try to be herself with older bigger horses...although I think I'm gonna have to ask the barn owner if she's got anybody who can share some arena time with Siri. I still think the fencing is not safe enough at this barn to let her go out with as wet as it is. I see her running like a race horse into livestock fencing and me being forever sorry I let her do it.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I would worry about her not getting the socialization she needs, if they don't learn to play, and more importantly how to socialize in a herd, all about finding her place, and that isn't the boss, they can be difficult to work with. I had a filly here who had been raised with two 'whimps' of mares, who let her be the boss, and she was a nightmare to handle, she thought she was the boss in every situation.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I can understand how you feel but she needs to learn how to be a horse. My mare injured herself pretty badly in the pasture so I know your fears. My friend has a filly that she hardly ever let out with everyone else in fear of her getting hurt, now she has a three year old cribber who doesn't know how to behave.

Your filly is beautiful.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Is there any broodmares she could be out with? They might accept her and be willing to teach her rules.

I would turn our colts out together with the two year olds usually. They were close enough in age that they got along.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Thank you everybody. Sounds like you have answered by question....find somebody who can put her in her place. Hope that means she'll be safe....eeek.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Kay Armstrong said:


> Hope that means she'll be safe....eeek.


I so understand your worry, horses an accident looking for somewhere to happen!

Thing is you can stand them indoors and wrap them in bubble wrap, and they will find a way if getting hurt. She is so gorgeous, the whole forum will send "stay safe" vibes for her.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She's going to be a BIG girl, she's already big. She needs to be out with some fairly stern mares who will teach her how to be a young horse and teach her some respect. That said, I too understand your fear that she could be hurt. Is there a pasture large enough that if she got on a grown up mare's nerves, she could get out of the herd until things cooled off a bit?

I have a mare who raises LOVELY foals because she is so strict, but she can be MEAN to other youngsters. When Patti gets the A** for somebody, somebody gets run through a fence if they aren't quick enough to get out and away from her. I've seen her back up, kicking, all the way across the pasture when a young one didn't get the clue quick enough to suit her and I've had to intervene a time or two when she took off after a horse she was mad at. But they HAVE to learn to live together.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Ok...I put my big girl panties on today....

The barn owner let me borrow one of her geldings for a couple of hours this morning....

They did great.

He didn't let her boss him around (although she tried).

Was a great experience.....will try and keep them coming.

Yay!


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Ten months old....doing great! Learning to tie, wear a grazing muzzle, get in the horse trailer by myself.....so far so good.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Just saw this and I LOVE her!! Such beautiful markings!


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> Just saw this and I LOVE her!! Such beautiful markings!


Thanks so much Yogiwick! I love her too...such a smart sensible girl.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Another 10 days and Siri will be 1 year old! Loving every minute of it.


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

pretty pretty girl!


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

About 13 and a half months old. Is connected permanently to her bestest bud Fendi. So glad she has settled in beautifully into her new forever home. Loving every minute of it. Only thing we are challenged with now is picking up her back feet. Had a bit of drama with a youngish farrier several months back. She hasn't forgotten.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Thank you EponaLynn. She's the best!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

